# New DSB Canal Rd Vid



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

NICE VID!!:bigok: looks like a fun place to ride


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Man watching this makes me want to get a side by side. They look Bad A$$ lifted and lawed. Awsome vid.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

awesome video , makes me wannt a sxs so bad
:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! :rockn:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet! Canal rd is a blast to ride. Especially now cause we haven't had much rain and you can take the right side of the rail road bridge!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid! Thanks for the post


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

:agreed: Awesome video! Now I wanna go ride.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like to ride out there. Lots of water most of the time.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

awesome video!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that place looks legendary . all the pics, vids and word of mouth


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that place looks legendary . all the pics, vids and word of mouth


 It is. Dont know how far up in bama you are but its down off of exit 31 i believe in MS off 10


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been riding out there since 1996. If you live within a 100 mile radius of here and ride, you've heard about it. The owner needs to just make it a riding park and collect money on it. It's been back and forth for being for sale and keeping people out, but it never lasts.


----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

1bigforeman said:


> I've been riding out there since 1996. If you live within a 100 mile radius of here and ride, you've heard about it. The owner needs to just make it a riding park and collect money on it. It's been back and forth for being for sale and keeping people out, but it never lasts.


I fully agree. Somebody is missing the boat on a money maker, but I hope they never figure that out and it never changes. But if it ever has to, then I would hope it would be a atv park.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Unfortunately if that day ever comes you won't be able to ride next to 10 eastboud to get around that deep section lol

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------

